# you tell me whats wrong here



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

manchestersparky said:


> [/URL][/IMG] [/URL][/IMG]


Is that box taped together?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The installer was too cheap to buy the right boxes, so he had a 6th grade art class make some from leftover parts.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

whats wrong?


everything?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> The installer was too cheap to buy the right boxes, so he had a 6th grade art class make some from leftover parts.


Nice. At least they used electrical tape! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Box connector is crooked :no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

apparently so, as nothing can make to the face of that.....:blink:~CS~


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> apparently so, as nothing can make to the face of that.....:blink:~CS~


WE GOT A WINNER ! 

they took a metal gangable device box and cut the front off as it was too deep!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's just astonishing the effort that people will put into doing things completely wrong.


----------



## jerry klassen (Mar 13, 2014)

if this was done by a jman electrician it is time to think of another line of work this is completly ******* electrical


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's out-of-focus.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

You dont need mounting holes, this thread will teach you how to improvise:thumbup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/broken-device-box-mounting-holes-66830/index2/


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


>


piperunner forgot to strap it?


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

manchestersparky said:


>


Handy Box , It should be thrown in the dumpster,,


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> WE GOT A WINNER !
> 
> they took a metal gangable device box and cut the front off as it was too deep!


I thought everyone knew that if you have to cut a box off because it it too deep that you cut off the back of the box, not the front


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

The forgot to sharpie in a UL logo on their masterpiece.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

There's nothing in the code that requires the device actually mount to the box. It can be screwed into the sheetrock as long as it is mechanically secured and there is a ground wire on it - which I see has been provided.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It's out-of-focus.















Sorry.....we're not all expert photographers.:laughing::laughing:

I just had to use that.


----------



## Pops8675 (Feb 20, 2014)

The box is not supported. Just flagged in the breeze. 


Better to have it and not need it. Than to need it and not have it.


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

looks like #10 wire in that tiny box


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

dielectricunion said:


> looks like #10 wire in that tiny box


No, really it is just such a small box that the #22 wires look that big! LOL


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

There are no screw holes to attach a device or blank cover to.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Not enough fire. :whistling2:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks like a tigergrip box that's been euthanized, an out of focus tigergrip box that's been euthanized at that.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Ink&Brass said:


> The forgot to sharpie in a UL logo on their masterpiece.


And that's whats wrong


----------

